# SAVE 10% at BrothersCrypt.com



## BROTHERSCRYPT.COM (Aug 13, 2013)

DETAILS:
With this code you will receive 10% OFF your entire purchase. Certain items may not apply.This offer is non stackable and cannot be used with other offers. Offer expires August 21st.





http://www.brotherscrypt.com/


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey,

Checked out your website.... I thought I was at Halloween Asylum. Looks like you copied the format and exact colour scheme, I would suggest something a little different. I know a lot of people who are afraid of purchasing from companies who appear to be another company. This especially occurs in the fashion industry where "knock-off" products are sold.


----------



## BROTHERSCRYPT.COM (Aug 13, 2013)

Doto,

I was just using a default theme provided by the shopping cart that I use. It was probably the same theme the other site uses. I have been working on changing the entire site. I already went ahead and changed the theme for now while I work on changing everything up. 

I appreciate the suggestions though.

Also don't think I just recently registered just to put a coupon on the site. I have spent a lot of time on here looking at ideas to use for my own haunt. I have been a member on here for a couple years. I just could not remember what my password was for my other accounts and it would not send me a email to recover my password.

Thanks and Happy Haunting


----------

